# Mapa Electrónico dos acessos à Serra da Estrela



## iceworld (2 Fev 2008 às 18:27)

Pode-se consultar este mapa no site das estradas de Portugal

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080202+-+Prevenir+acidentes+na+Serra+da+Estrela.htm


Ps: Gostam do título?? Está original não? LOL
    Já agora é possível alterar o título do post? E como se faz?


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080202+-+Prevenir+acidentes+na+Serra+da*

1º passo





2º passo





3º passo





E já está trá lá rá lá rá.... se tiveres mais alguma duvida pergunta que a malta está cá para te ajudar mesmo que a pergunta seje do tipo de que são feitas as nuvens...pergunta que a malta está cá para partilhar a informação uns com os outros pelo mais elementar que seje  isto não é só para o Iceworld é para todos os membros.


----------



## iceworld (2 Fev 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080202+-+Prevenir+acidentes+na+Serra+da*

E já está trá lá rá lá rá.... se tiveres mais alguma duvida pergunta que a malta está cá para te ajudar mesmo que a pergunta seje do tipo de que são feitas as nuvens...pergunta que a malta está cá para partilhar a informação uns com os outros pelo mais elementar que seje  isto não é só para o Iceworld é para todos os membros.[/QUOTE]

Mário obrigado pela ajuda  por vezes é só falta de pesquisar um pouco mais pois estava ali há frente dos olhos 
Já começaste a treinar cambalhotas??


----------

